
Single Responsibility Principle and Rails - craigkerstiens
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2012/06/10/single-responsibility-principle-and-rails.html
======
instakill
Funny, I have been watching the screencasts from Dave at Pragprog who was
saying that we shouldn't be focusing on classes at all.

